# Who say's mackems are inbred?



## isitme (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## snadge (Oct 30, 2008)

mackem cunt.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 31, 2008)

snadge said:


> mackem cunt.



.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

i remember being in the plaace night club in sunderland. I walked in to the toilets and found dave the rave in there blessing people.

genius.
should be on a ward


----------



## Fosters Mackem (Nov 13, 2008)

snadge said:


> mackem cunt.



Scruffy Geordie thick bastard


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 13, 2008)

It was isitme who started it, Fosters. 





 Geordie wars.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 14, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=u1nAlBTcaGY&feature=related


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 14, 2008)

poll!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 14, 2008)

reckon your just a hater innit.

man's a top rapper, proper wordsmith.

let jesus into your life, hallelujah


----------



## isitme (Nov 14, 2008)

snadge said:


> mackem cunt.



.


----------



## panpete (Dec 3, 2008)

Ya cannae shuv ya ganny of a bus,
No, Ya cannae shuv ya ganny of a bus
cannae shuv ya ganny
cannae shuv ya ganny
cannae shuv ya ganny off a bus.


----------

